# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A duhet ti hapin dyert Sirianeve?

## Marianela

T`i hapim dyert për refugjatët sirianë
Shpresoj që sot jemi koshient për çfarë po ndodh shumë afër Shqipërisë. Një vale e re refugjatesh të cilët vijnë nga zonat e luftës, kryesisht në Siri, janë bllokuar në Greqi.
Maqedonia i ka mbyllur kufijtë për ta dhe rreziku që ata të vijnë drejt Shqipërisë për të kapërcyer më pas në Eruopë  është gjithnjë e më i madh.
Çështja është çfarë do bëjmë ne nëse kjo ndodh?
Pra, çfarë do bëjmë si shtet dhe si popull nëse disa mijëra njerëz që i ikin luftës dhe persekutimit do kërkojnë bukë, strehë dhe një urë kalimi në vendin tonë?
Do t`i mbyllim kufijtë? Do ndërtojmë tela me gjemba? Do t`i sulmojmë me ushtri dhe polici duke i lënë të vdesin në uri dhe në braktisje?
Në kaq shumë vite, pasi Shqipëria është hapur, kemi provuar se si na kane trajtuar të huajt ne. Por ende nuk dimë se si i trajtojmë ne të huajt. Ne nuk kemi provuar që komshinjtë tanë të mos jenë shqiptarë. Nuk kemi provuar të ndajmë ujin dhe ajrin me njerëz të racave dhe etnive te tjera. Por si europiane që pretendojmë që jemi do duhet ta kalojmë dhe këtë test.
A jemi raciste?
Unë besoj se jo. Por ka ardhur dita për ta provuar. Dikur, kur ishim më të mjerë dhe më të izoluar e kemi kaluar këtë sprove humanizmi. Ajo që ndodhi gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore kur ishim vendi i vetëm në Europë që mbrojtëm hebrenjtë do mbahet mend si një nga faqet më të shtrenjta të librit të historisë sonë. Bota na kujton si bamirës. Si humanistë.
A jemi ksenofobë? Është dita për ta provuar se nuk jemi. Ne jemi një popull i vogël dhe i vuajtur. Kemi përjetuar urinë, genocidin, pushtimin, fashizmin,komunizmin, varfërinë dhe emigrimin dhe për gjithë këto arsye nuk mund të jemi diskriminues.
Ai që vuan nuk do të shohë të tjerët se si vuajnë si ai. Ne pra nuk mund ti mbyllim dyert ndaj emigrantëve.
Ndoshta sirianët dhe afganët që sot po i ikin persekutimit, nuk do kënë kurrë nevojë për ne, por nëse ata kanë nevojë ne nuk mund ti zbojmë. Natyrisht që kushdo ka arsye të thotë se mjaft kemi hallet tona, nuk na duhen edhe disa qindra mijëra të tjerë të cilët nuk kanë para, nuk kanë strehë dhe prandaj do duhet ti mbajmë me taksat tona.
Kanë të drejtë.
Shqipëria nuk i ka kushtet për të strehuar edhe 100 mijë të varfër të tjerë. Të varfërit që ka, i teprojnë dhe ndoshta janë më shumë nga sa duhet. Por në këto raste nuk është xhepi i një populli ai që duhet të dominojë sjelljen e tij. Është shpirti. Është zemra. Është mendja.
Ne kemi strehuar gati 1 milion kosovarë kur ishim më të varfër se sot. Ne kemi provuar se dimë te ndajmë atë që kemi me ata që skanë, atë që ne kemi. Kosovarët ishin shqiptarë dhe sigurisht që emocionet dhe arsyet në këto rastë janë më të forta, por në fund të fundit flasim për qenie njerëzore në nevojë. Për njerëz që po i ikin luftës dhe zhdukjes. Për fëmijë që duan një vend ku të rriten. Për gra që duan një shtrat ku të lindin. Për burra që kërkojnë një qiell ku të mos i vrasin. Për pleq që duan një toke  ku të vdesin.
Çfarë rëndësie ka nëse janë sirianë, afganë, myslimanë apo të krishterë. Janë qënie njerëzore. Ne duhet ti ndihmojmë ata të jetojnë. Për të gjitha këto arsye ne nuk mund ti mbyllim kufinjtë.
Nuk do dyshoja kurrë se ne mund të ishim një vend ksenofob në rast se këtë dyshim nuk do ma kishin ngritur qëndrimet ekuivoke dhe të paqarta të ditëve të fundit. Qeveria ka thënë se ne nuk mund ti hapim dyert nëse kjo ndodh. Sot dëgjova një nga zyrtarët e lartë të shtetit i cili tha se Shqipëria nuk ka leverdi ti pranojë dhe strehojë sirianet që i ikin luftës. Unë besoj se kjo nuk është çështje leverdije. Kjo është çështje solidariteti.
Nëse popujt e tjerë përreth nesh, italianët, grekët, gjermanët, zviceranët, anglezët do kishin mbajtur të njëjtin qëndrim ndaj nesh përpara 20 vitesh, ku do kishin emigruar 1 milion shqiptarë? Sa prej tyre do ishin mbytur në det me gomone dhe anije shpëtimi. Sa varre do ishin hapur. Sa fëmijë nuk do kishin lindur?  A i mbani mend anijet mbushur me shqiptarë që dynden italinë në vitin 1991? Ato janë pamjet e një populli që i ikën mjerimit. Ai popull jemi ne. Shqiptarët.
Dhe kini parasysh që 1 milion shqiptarët nuk ikën nga dhuna. Nuk ikën nga lufta. Ata  ikën nga varfëria. Pra Europa kishte më pak arsye për të na pranuar ne dje, se çka sot arsye për të pranuar sirianët. Ata janë viktima të një territori pa shtet, pa rend, pa kontroll. Ata janë viktima të një lufte civile që nuk dihet a do ketë fund.
Unë mendoj se ne duhet të jemi shumë më të ndjeshëm. Sado e padrejtë të duket ne duhet ta ndajmë varfërinë tonë me ta. Varfëria mund të jetë dinjitoze kur është solidare. Por varfëria nuk mund të jetë kurrë e ndershme në rast se nuk ndahet me të tjerë. Më të varfërit e tjerë. Koha ka treguar se varfëria ndahet më mire se pasuria dhe kështu ka ecur përpara njerëzimi duke ndarë varfërinë dhe mjerimin e vet.
Përpara disa javësh ne vendosem të strehojmë gati 3000 muxhahedinë dhe mirë bëmë. Por nëse strehojmë muxhahedinët dhe mbyllim dyert për sirianet sigurisht që bota ka arsye të besojë se ne bëjmë tregti politike. Ne tregtojmë për shkaqe politike të ditës, por i mbyllim dyert dhe shtëpitë tona për arsye humanitare.
Sot, më shumë se kurrë kemi rastin të dëshmojmë se jemi një popull që nuk prodhon vetëm emigracion dhe varfëri, por edhe solidaritet.
Një popull solidar ka arsye të jetë i pranueshëm dhe i përfillur. Atë që të tjerët kanë bërë për ty një ditë duhet ta bësh ti për të tjerët. Ky është çmimi i dinjitetit të cilin ka ardhur koha ta paguajmë. Dhe duhet ta paguajmë. Me çdo çmim.

----------


## martini1984

> T`i hapim dyert për refugjatët sirianë
> Shpresoj që sot jemi koshient për çfarë po ndodh shumë afër Shqipërisë. Një vale e re refugjatesh të cilët vijnë nga zonat e luftës, kryesisht në Siri, janë bllokuar në Greqi.
> Maqedonia i ka mbyllur kufijtë për ta dhe rreziku që ata të vijnë drejt Shqipërisë për të kapërcyer më pas në Eruopë  është gjithnjë e më i madh.
> Çështja është çfarë do bëjmë ne nëse kjo ndodh?
> Pra, çfarë do bëjmë si shtet dhe si popull nëse disa mijëra njerëz që i ikin luftës dhe persekutimit do kërkojnë bukë, strehë dhe një urë kalimi në vendin tonë?
> Do t`i mbyllim kufijtë? Do ndërtojmë tela me gjemba? Do t`i sulmojmë me ushtri dhe polici duke i lënë të vdesin në uri dhe në braktisje?
> Në kaq shumë vite, pasi Shqipëria është hapur, kemi provuar se si na kane trajtuar të huajt ne. Por ende nuk dimë se si i trajtojmë ne të huajt. Ne nuk kemi provuar që komshinjtë tanë të mos jenë shqiptarë. Nuk kemi provuar të ndajmë ujin dhe ajrin me njerëz të racave dhe etnive te tjera. Por si europiane që pretendojmë që jemi do duhet ta kalojmë dhe këtë test.
> A jemi raciste?
> Unë besoj se jo. Por ka ardhur dita për ta provuar. Dikur, kur ishim më të mjerë dhe më të izoluar e kemi kaluar këtë sprove humanizmi. Ajo që ndodhi gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore kur ishim vendi i vetëm në Europë që mbrojtëm hebrenjtë do mbahet mend si një nga faqet më të shtrenjta të librit të historisë sonë. Bota na kujton si bamirës. Si humanistë.
> ...


Sirianet jane njerez fatkeq si puna jone me kulture 5000 vjecare.
Secili e di vete.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Do ishte nje marrezi te mos i hapesh kufiri njerezve qe jane hallexhinj,pra kush e kujt vjen nga Siria. Jemi nje popull,qe te tjeret per aq sa ishte e mundur na hapen kufinjte,dhe jemi dhe sot nje popull ku kerkojme qe te tjeret te na hapin kufinjte. Sikur vertet ti mbyllim kufijte sirianve do ishte diçka qe nuk do kishte shpegim e justifikim. 
Flasim sikur vertete qeveria jone ka ne dore ti hapi apo ti mbylli kufijte,se ne te vertete perveç fjaleve nuk kane asgje ne dore.Dhe per kete nje nje qendrim negativ ndaj hapjes te kufirit do ishte akoma edhe me kot.


Per 3000 mujahidinet,beme mire,justifikohet.Se justifikojme si detyren e Lu-s,si reforma ne drejtesi si dhe leket e Saliut dhe Edit. Pra edhe sikur te ishin 3 milion prap do ti kishim strehuar.

----------

I G B (09-04-2016),martini1984 (26-03-2016)

----------


## kleant29

sigurisht pse jo ?

----------


## Ciarli

Sicirianet duhet te mesohen te rrojne edhe pa Zot, sepse i kane genjyer. Zoti eshte me Ameriken dhe Zoti e bekofte ate me nje Rambo tjeter, te perbotshem!

----------


## skender76

Mendoj se esht tragjedia me e madhe njerzore pas luftes se II botrore.

Dihet qe s'mund t'ua zgjidhim hallet..., por te pakten te komtribojm qofte edhe ne mnyre simbolike.

----------

I G B (09-04-2016),martini1984 (30-03-2016)

----------


## martini1984

Ne Siri jane 14 fusha nafte me 6 Milion fuci ne dite si prodhim.....te hulumtuara dhe vertetuara nga company Norge.
I bie  si shifer e katerta ne bote.
Veritas(shoqeri dhe kjo) made in Usa nuk eshte shprehur.
Noten!

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Sicirianet duhet te mesohen te rrojne edhe pa Zot, sepse i kane genjyer. Zoti eshte me Ameriken dhe Zoti e bekofte ate me nje Rambo tjeter, te perbotshem!


Sirianet dhe libanezet jane kombet me liberale ne Lindjen e Mesme (ne ceshtje besimi jane me liberale edhe se izraelitet). Tani, si, qysh, u be gjithe ajo rrumpalle ne Siri, ne nuk e zbardhim dot. Por nese viren fete ne peshore, ma do mendja se pak jane ekstremistet siriane, dhe shumica e ekstremisteve ne ate zone prodhohen nga shtetet e Gjirit Persik, qe cuditerisht jane edhe aletatet e SHBAve ne gadishullin arabik. Tani, sa u perket perkatesive fetare ma do mendja se myslimane suni Siria nuk ka me shume se 50 me 60%. Te tjeret jane shija, alevite (si bektashinjte tane), ortodokse, katolike dhe ndonje sekt tjeter. Kjo me pak fjale ndarjen fetare te sirianeve. Se si dhe qysh lindi ISIS ne Siri, kete me mire e dine perendimoret sesa vete sirianet. Keshtu mendoj une te pakten dhe ndonese nuk jam tifoz i arabeve apo Asadit, besoj se kombi sirian nuk e meritonte kete katandisje. Vec keqardhje mund te ndiej per ate komb, si edhe frike se cmund ti ndodhi cdo kombi andej nga nuk e pret.

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

> Sirianet dhe libanezet jane kombet me liberale ne Lindjen e Mesme (ne ceshtje besimi jane me liberale edhe se izraelitet). Tani, si, qysh, u be gjithe ajo rrumpalle ne Siri, ne nuk e zbardhim dot. Por nese viren fete ne peshore, ma do mendja se pak jane ekstremistet siriane, dhe shumica e ekstremisteve ne ate zone prodhohen nga shtetet e Gjirit Persik, qe cuditerisht jane edhe aletatet e SHBAve ne gadishullin arabik. Tani, sa u perket perkatesive fetare ma do mendja se myslimane suni Siria nuk ka me shume se 50 me 60%. Te tjeret jane shija, alevite (si bektashinjte tane), ortodokse, katolike dhe ndonje sekt tjeter. Kjo me pak fjale ndarjen fetare te sirianeve. Se si dhe qysh lindi ISIS ne Siri, kete me mire e dine perendimoret sesa vete sirianet. Keshtu mendoj une te pakten dhe ndonese nuk jam tifoz i arabeve apo Asadit, besoj se kombi sirian nuk e meritonte kete katandisje. Vec keqardhje mund te ndiej per ate komb, si edhe frike se cmund ti ndodhi cdo kombi andej nga nuk e pret.


Ke plotesisht te drejte, madje keqardhje per krizen mbase te pandreqshme humanitare qe po perjeton popullsia me e civilizuar arabfolese...

----------


## Ciarli

sicirianet e kane deren e hapur, si cdo popull fatkeq qe mbeshtetet tek njeri-tjetri

----------

martini1984 (15-04-2016)

----------


## martini1984

> sicirianet e kane deren e hapur, si cdo popull fatkeq qe mbeshtetet tek njeri-tjetri


Ka nje artikull ne nje sit PERENDIMOR qe duhej te ishte TOP SECRET,ku eu-ja bucja bashkepunon edhe me diktatorin e Sudanit(besoj ne listen e krimineleve...qy) per masa paraprake.
Naten e mire.

----------


## martini1984

Geheime Dokumente aufgetaucht  
EU plant wohl Kooperation mit afrikanischen Despoten.

Bereits der EU-Türkei-Deal wird aufgrund der Menschenrechtslage am Bosporus scharf kritisiert, doch die Europäische Union ist in der Flüchtlingskrise wohl bereit, noch viel weiter zu gehen. Offenbar plant sie eine weitgehende Kooperation mit afrikanischen Despoten.
Die Pläne, die der Redaktion von "Monitor"  vorliegen, sollten <unter keinen Umständen in die Öffentlichkeit gelangen>.
Die EU will wohl mit ostafrikanischen Machthabern über Rückführung von Flüchtlingen verhandeln. Demnach schlagen die Europäische Kommission und der Auswärtige Dienst der EU eine konkrete Zusammenarbeit mit den Machthabern in Eritrea, Sudan, Äthopien und Somalia vor.
Ende März wurde das Vorhaben offenbar in einer Sitzung der EU-Botschafter besprochen. Im Protokoll dieser Sitzung steht dem "tagesschau.de"-Bericht zufolge, dass die Vorschläge "auf keinen Fall in die Öffentlichkeit gelangen dürfen".
DEAL mit einem VÖLKERMÖRDER?????????????????????????????????
Die vertraulichen Dokumente enthielten weiterhin eine Einschätzung zur Situation der Menschenrechte in den genannten Ländern. Demnach bezeichnet die EU etwa die Lage in Äthiopien als "katastrophal". Eine Zusammenarbeit könne man sich trotzdem vorstellen, etwa durch "verbesserten Informationsaustausch der Polizei".
Dem Sudan stellt die EU laut Bericht eine Streichung von der Liste der terrorunterstützenden Staaten in Aussicht, sollte eine Kooperation zustande kommen. Sudans Präsident Omar Al-Baschir wird per Haftbefehl wegen Völkermords gesucht.

Human Rights Watch übt scharfe Kritik(Sorros hybrid per te drejtat e ajerthithesve).

Die Menschenrechtsorganisation Human Rights Watch wirft der EU für diese Politik Zynismus vor. "Es ist unglaublich zynisch, wenn die Europäische Union, die auf Werten basiert und die europäischen Regierungen, die sagen, dass ihnen die Menschenrechte etwas bedeuten, mit menschenverachtenden Regierungen zusammenarbeiten", wird Lotte Leicht, EU-Direktorin von Human Rights Watch.
Auf Anfrage von "Monitor" hätten Europäische Kommission und Auswärtiger Dienst erklärt, der Dialog mit Ursprungsländern afrikanischer Flüchtlinge sei sehr wichtig. Dabei gehe es auch um "Schutz und Förderung der Menschenrechte".

Dpa 14.04.2016, 10:53 Uhr 

Fund jave te mbare.

----------


## 2043

Ne me teper se cdo komb tjeter kemi detyrimin moral qe ti perkrahim refugjatet nga cdo ane qe te vijne. Jemi nje komb qe jemi perndjekur e kemi refugjuar shume here gjate historise tone dhe nese s'do na kishin mirepritur atje ku shkuam , tashme nuk do ekzistonim me.

----------

martini1984 (16-04-2016)

----------


## Ciarli

Sicirjanet i kane dyert e hapura! Ketu keshtu ka qene han me dy porta dhe Sicirjanet qe jane ne pike te hallit nuk kane pse te bejne perjashtim.

----------


## HFTengineer

Lufta nga erdhi ?Me perpara  ti hapi amerika qe e ka bere luften dhe eshet dora e pare qe beri luften dhe krijoi krizen e emigrateve ka dhene fondet direkt
http://www.ibtimes.com/us-funds-trai...rebels-1685180

me  neokonservativet cifuta qe bejne politikat dhe policy


[

dhe  i kane i armatos  Sirianet rebela.
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ir...0HD2P820140919
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/wo...bels.html?_r=0
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33997408

http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-read...els-1460509400

----------


## HFTengineer

Pastaj duhet ti hapi Erdoqeni  dhe Turqia qe  i fiancovi rebelet direkt dhe i futi armet
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mi...0O61L220150521
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mi...0TH0KU20151128

  qe kishin interesa tek  siria  per ti marre vende strategjike
http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Econ...ria-oil-prices
  dhe qe i blevi me cmim super te ulet  naften e marre nga kta siranet rebela
http://ig.ft.com/sites/2015/isis-oil/

http://www.wsj.com/articles/russian-...say-1449255250





dhe qe eshte nje nga vendet me pergjithsi kryesore ne  policy dhe  rrjedhjen e luftes se bashku me dhe arabin saudite dhe  Isrealin.

----------


## HFTengineer

Pastaj duhen ata plerat  arabe Wahhabista e salafista te arabis saudiste duke qene se qe jane ortaket kryesore  ne petro dollar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petrocurrency
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserve_currency 

dhe ishein dirtekt te ndikuar ner menaxhimin e rebelve
http://www.theguardian.com/commentis...sis-syria-iraq
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/wo...an-rebels.html
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...-10242747.html

Dhe qe sot duhan te futet direkt ne lufte dhe te nderhyne direkt 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...-a6866051.html

----------


## HFTengineer

Pastaj Isreali dhe shoqta e tyre te shumta ne amerike si kryesoret qe kishte intersat dirket sepse  Assadi mbronte Palestinen

http://fpif.org/assad-palestinians/

Qe joi vetem i financonte dhe i jepote armet
http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-1.630359
http://www.timesofisrael.com/yaalon-...r-israeli-aid/
http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/orig...n-heights.html


Po shkovi aq shume sa qe i conte ne spitalet e  israelit
http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Rep...vil-war-393862

----------


## HFTengineer

Pra kurt ktya qe u permenden se bashku me britanin dhe francen , pra Isreali, Arabi Saudite  dhe Amerika ti marrin shumicen  athere i takon nje vend si Shqiprise qe futi nja dy veta aty apo aq me keq Greqise qe jo vetem skishte as njke implikim ne lufte por qe jane vende  me ekonomi me te dobet ne Evrope
 Turp qe ti marrim ne, dhe Amerika qe luan rolin kryesor dhe  vendet me te aferme tek Siria si Isreali dhe Arabia Sauidte qe kane ekonomi shume te larte mos marrin asnje.
 Eshte turp po  Isreali amerike dhe Arabia saudite skane marre asnje bashke me angline dhe ironike .
http://www.timesofisrael.com/yaalon-...r-israeli-aid/
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-34173139
http://www.euronews.com/2015/09/30/w...esor-are-they/
 Eshte turp dhe ironike qe Amerikanet te na thone ne ti marrim kta dhe te bejn humanizem
http://www.timesofisrael.com/us-unde...igrant-crisis/
  me  llafe e  pa vepra, dhe te na tregonje ne si te bejm humanizem kur vete smarin asnje, kjo pra eshte ironia dhe hipokrizmi me i madh.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

"Hapja e dyerve" eshte nje detyre civile,humane. Dhe nje popull qe nuk ka kulture civile eshte me mire qe mos identifikohet as si komb dhe as si shtet.

Per aq sa eshte e mundur eshte nje mikpritje qe nuk duhet as te diskutohet.

----------

